# Membership due?



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Just a quicky guys but when is my membership due for renewal? Thanks gazz


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gazzer for chairman


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Behave ya plank


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cough cough..........membership due please.............ok begging (how hard is it to give bucks away these days)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you log into the shop it has your expiry details there , I send an email to everyone that is at the end of their membership as well . Plus you have a PM


----------

